# Lt 117



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

I would be very grateful to hear from any member of this group who can help me identify a trawler with the registration LT 117.
It was broken up by Thos W Ward Ltd at its Grays, Essex, yard in 1951 (give or take a year either way).
Regards
Roger Jordan


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

There's a full history of her in Cochrane Shipbuilders Vol I by Gilbert Mayes et Al.
Built in 1899 as GY 1096 Buckingham. Renamed Warren in 1930, sold to LT 1949.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com
http://www.fishingboatheritage.com/...drifters-4/9293-week-1-4th-to-8th-august-1914


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

As Douglas states above details of the vessel are in Cochrane Shipbuilders Vol.1
The trawler was WARREN (110867)(LT117) and I am grateful for a chance to correct my master copy of Vol.1. WARREN did sail from Lowestoft 16.04.1952 but for the River Thames not the River Tyne and arrived Grays, Essex on 17.04.1952. As stated in the book Lowestoft registry was closed on 16.01.1953.
Gil.


----------

